# macau salary tax question & apartment



## zak875

hi 

I am moving to macau shortly from london, i will be on a yearly salary of around 600,000/720,000 MOP plus around 1850 MOP in allowances.

How much tax will I have to pay on this? some sites i've read say 5/6% and some say 12%

Also how much would a 1 bedroom apartment be in the Taipa area?

And how much would typical bills be?

thanks in adavance

Z


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Z, I trust you are aware that Hong Kong and Macau are two totally separate entities, with their own separate governments and rulings. Although only 40 apart you will find that the laws are not the same.

For cost of living check Cost of Living in Macao. Prices in Macao.


----------



## CJGilby

Hi Z, 

I have just moved to Taipa this week so am well placed to answer a couple of your queries.

Firstly you should budget around HK$10000 a month if you want to get a nice one bed place however there is far more availability for 2 beds. Note that you will have to pay 1 month agency fee, 2 months deposit and 1 month rent upfront so you will need c.HK$40000 when you arrive to get set up. Alternatively you could get a nice 2 bed for HK$14000 or 3 bed for HK$18000. Don't worry about finding a place before you arrive, there are lots of property agents in Taipa I stood outside one for around 30 seconds looking before an agent came out and i was looking around flats within an hour.

I have not had my first months pay yet so can't answer the tax question definitely however my colleagues who have been here a while suggest they are being taxed at around 2-3% and 5% is an absolute maximum. I have also read the 12% like you so will be sceptical until i am paid.

Again I have not paid any utility bills yet but my colleagues are saying its so low you won't even notice it.

Hope the move goes well.

CJ


----------



## siobhanwf

A very warm :welcome: CJ. Thank you for the information you posted. There are not many expats here living in Macau. 

Do please let us know how you are getting on when you get a chance


----------

